# France closed some mosques, discovered 334 weapons of war, jihadist videos and rifles



## Clementine (Dec 10, 2015)

France closed 3 mosques so far and more might be closed soon. They went through them and found jihadist tracts, jihadist videos, rifles, ammunition and 334 weapons of war.

Yup, just your peaceful neighorhood mosques.

We know that many of the terrorists here in this country often attended mosques, one run by a known radical Imam.

If churches were supplying people like the Colorado shooters with weapons and videos on how to attack Planned Parenthoods, I bet the left would call for all churches to be inspected and shut down if they had such material. Since it's mosques, they will say it's an infringement on their religious freedom.

Britain's Express has reported that terrorists are reaching out to the Syrian refugees and trying to blend in with them. But Obama assures us that the same vetting process that allowed other terrorists to enter our country will catch any bad guys among the refugees.



"The IB Times reports that when it is all said and done, 160 mosques may be closed by French authorities:


According to official figures and our discussions with the interior ministry, between 100 and 160 more mosques will be closed because they are run illegally without proper licences, they preach hatred, or use takfiri speech."

Speisa reports that local officials say the number of weapons they’ve uncovered has been "staggering." As one police official told them:

"In 15 days we have seized one-third of the quantity of war-grade weapons that are normally seized in a year."

Besides exporting jihad and using mosques as arsenals, there’s something else they’re trying to do.

Britain’s Express reports that terrorists are trying to reach out to or blend in with the sea of refugees leaving the Middle East:


"Officials said they have encountered at least 100 cases in which extremists have tried to establish contact with refugees. Those fleeing war and hunger in Syria and other parts of the Middle East, are allegedly being lured by rides, food, and shelter, as well as help with translation and traditional Muslim clothing.""



http://www.ijreview.com/2015/12/490656-france-closes-3-mosques-and-what-they-find-inside-is-very-concerning/?author=vt&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=owned&utm_campaign=terror&utm_term=ijamerica


----------



## Jroc (Dec 10, 2015)

of course, they need those weapons, for their religion


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 10, 2015)

Hmmmm maybe other countries ought to do some surprise inspections of these Holy Shrines of Worship.


----------



## Contumacious (Dec 10, 2015)

Clementine said:


> France closed 3 mosques so far and more might be closed soon. They went through them and found jihadist tracts, jihadist videos, rifles, ammunition and 334 weapons of war.
> 
> Yup, just your peaceful neighorhood mosques.
> 
> ...





YO VERN

ARE AMERICAN  SOUTHERN BAPTISTS, METHODISTS, CATHOLICS AND MEMBER OF OTHER RELIGIONS  ALLOWED TO BEAR ARMS FOR A LAWFUL PURPOSE?

DO THEY HAVE A RIGHT TO THE PRESUMPTION OF INNOCENCE?


.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 10, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > France closed 3 mosques so far and more might be closed soon. They went through them and found jihadist tracts, jihadist videos, rifles, ammunition and 334 weapons of war.
> ...




You wont find weapons stashes in those churches.... You half -wit


----------



## Contumacious (Dec 10, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...




Do the government keep weapons in office buildings or in armories?

You zionut dumbfuck.


.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 10, 2015)

This will be very upsetting to our president.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 10, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


Do you speak English boy? The weapons stashes are in mosques, not Churches


----------



## Jackson (Dec 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> This will be very upsetting to our president.


No, he'll just ignore it.

But I think this article should be copied and sent to every Congressman and Senator we have.  Especially Leahy.


----------



## Contumacious (Dec 11, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



SO?

.Do you want me to translate the post into Hebrew?


/


----------



## Jroc (Dec 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...




Your post is gibberish and your brain is mush


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 11, 2015)

how many mosques are around the world? I bet in at least 25% you could find a lot of weapons.


----------



## Contumacious (Dec 11, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...





WAS IT HARD TO ADMIT THAT YOUR POSITION WAS BASED ON PREJUDICE? THAT YOU ARE CONFLICTED BY INTEREST BECUASE YOU ARE A CRIMINAL ZIONUT?


.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 11, 2015)

You are being redirected...


*Islamic State hides heavy weaponry at mosques and occupied churches*


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 11, 2015)

“The mosques are our barracks, the domes our helmets, the minarets our bayonets and the faithful our soldiers…”
―Recep Tayyip Erdogan


----------



## Contumacious (Dec 11, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> *Islamic State hides heavy weaponry at mosques and occupied churches*




You are being redirected


Robert Spencer is an anti-"islamofascist" provocateur


----------



## S.J. (Dec 11, 2015)

Jackson said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > This will be very upsetting to our president.
> ...


He'll be upset because they found the weapons.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 11, 2015)

Islam is cult of violence, where is no place for freedom. Freedom and Muslims are like oil and water...


----------



## Contumacious (Dec 11, 2015)

Rustic said:


> Islam is cult of violence, where is no place for freedom. Freedom and Muslims are like oil and water...





ARE THEY A CULT OF VIOLENCE *OR ARE THEY ****RETALIATING****AGAINST VIOLENCE PERPETRATED AGAINST THEM*?



*1- In 1949 , in order to grandstand for the powerful zionut lobby, Truman dispossessed or made homeless 1,500,000 Palestinians - who with a stroke of a pen became foreigners in their own land

2- The US has given Israhell over $130 BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBillion dollars which have been used to perpetrate the Palestinian Holocaust

3- In order to continue to grandstand for the zionut lobby in 1990 the US invaded Iraq where it slaughtered millions of women and children - and remained in that Country for 18 years

4- In 2015 Obama invaded Syria where it has completely destroyed that country forcing the Syrians to become international refugees.*
*

.*


----------



## S.J. (Dec 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is cult of violence, where is no place for freedom. Freedom and Muslims are like oil and water...
> ...


In other words you're defending terrorism.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 11, 2015)

Clementine said:


> France closed 3 mosques so far and more might be closed soon. They went through them and found jihadist tracts, jihadist videos, rifles, ammunition and 334 weapons of war.
> 
> Yup, just your peaceful neighorhood mosques.
> 
> ...



They didn't find the weapons in the mosques.

So France is confiscating assault style weapons in response to a terrorist act?

Is that the plan you endorse for the US?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



We're at war with ISIS, yes?


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is cult of violence, where is no place for freedom. Freedom and Muslims are like oil and water...
> ...



the religion of pieces is responsible for thousands of attacks after 9/11 and hundreds of thousands before that.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 11, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



I'm sure confiscating firearms is the cure.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 11, 2015)

And with that, the RW'ers flee.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 11, 2015)

Jroc said:


> of course, they need those weapons, for their religion



I thought you idiots were for gun rights and against confiscation.  lol.  Oops.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 11, 2015)

Jroc said:


> of course, they need those weapons, for their religion



What do you need your weapons of war for?


----------



## Contumacious (Dec 11, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...




YOU DID NOT REBUT NOR REFUTE THE HISTORICAL FACTS.

IN OTHER  WORDS YOU ARE DEFENDING MURDER AND INJUSTICE..


.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is cult of violence, where is no place for freedom. Freedom and Muslims are like oil and water...
> ...


Cults like Islam do that sort thing, Islam and freedom are absolutely incompatible. Name any Islamic CONTROLLED country in history that has /had anything even near what could be called freedom??


----------



## nuhuh (Dec 11, 2015)

So how many of those weapons found were made in America? I read that one of the rifles used in the last Paris slaughter was made in Del Ray Beach, Florida. It should be interesting to discover how many U.S. gun makers are supplying terrorists.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

Clementine said:


> France closed 3 mosques so far and more might be closed soon.



And this proves all Muslims eat babies blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

Commence pants shitting in earnest!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah, the Muzzies aren't a problem.  Had this been a church, G and his ilk would be calling for the banning of Christianity.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Hmmmm maybe other countries ought to do some surprise inspections of these Holy Shrines of Worship.


Sieg Heil!


----------



## Contumacious (Dec 11, 2015)

Rustic said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...





THAT'S BULLSHIT.


ARE YOU AWARE THAT UNDER SADDAM BOTH SUNNIS AND SHIITES WERE ALLOWED TO CARRY "ASSAULT" TYPE FIREARMS WITH HIGH CAPACITY MAGAZINES?

BUT  THE QUESTION IS 


ARE THEY A CULT OF VIOLENCE *OR ARE THEY ****RETALIATING****AGAINST VIOLENCE PERPETRATED AGAINST THEM*?



*1- In 1949 , in order to grandstand for the powerful zionut lobby, Truman dispossessed or made homeless 1,500,000 Palestinians - who with a stroke of a pen became foreigners in their own land

2- The US has given Israhell over $130 BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBillion dollars which have been used to perpetrate the Palestinian Holocaust

3- In order to continue to grandstand for the zionut lobby in 1990 the US invaded Iraq where it slaughtered millions of women and children - and remained in that Country for 18 years

4- In 2015 Obama invaded Syria where it has completely destroyed that country forcing 9,000.000 Syrians to become international refugees.*


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

Evidence file #284 that today's Gnu Right is like the whiny liberals of the 70s:  They are calling for us _to be more like France_! 

Except France, despite being attacked, and despite finding some guns in a mosque, is still taking in refugees.  In that respect, the French have MUCH bigger balls than America's Gnu Right.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm maybe other countries ought to do some surprise inspections of these Holy Shrines of Worship.
> ...



NAZI!!!  NAZI!!! NAZI!!!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

NAZI!!!  NAZI!!! NAZI!!!


----------



## Rustic (Dec 11, 2015)

nuhuh said:


> So how many of those weapons found were made in America? I read that one of the rifles used in the last Paris slaughter was made in Del Ray Beach, Florida. It should be interesting to discover how many U.S. gun makers are supplying terrorists.


Most guns used in crimes/terrorist attacks most likely stolen or obtained illegally...


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

Rustic said:


> Islam is cult of violence, where is no place for freedom. Freedom and Muslims are like oil and water...


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Yeah, the Muzzies aren't a problem.  Had this been a church, G and his ilk would be calling for the banning of Christianity.


Nope.  I'm not a pants shitting coward like you.


----------



## nuhuh (Dec 11, 2015)

Rustic said:


> nuhuh said:
> 
> 
> > So how many of those weapons found were made in America? I read that one of the rifles used in the last Paris slaughter was made in Del Ray Beach, Florida. It should be interesting to discover how many U.S. gun makers are supplying terrorists.
> ...



Except in this case, where it was tracked back to a dealer in South Florida, who won't answer either the door or the phone to clarify how his weapon ended up in the hands of terrorists.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

Meanwhile, France continues to take in refugees.

The pants shitters don't like to hear that part.  It doesn't fit with the narrative they are trying to sell.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

French President Welcomes Refugees Despite Attack





*God...DAMMIT!!!*


----------



## Rustic (Dec 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is cult of violence, where is no place for freedom. Freedom and Muslims are like oil and water...


Deflecting are we??


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

The pants shitters are terrified of widows and orphans.


----------



## Rustic (Dec 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> French President Welcomes Refugees Despite Attack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better there than here...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the Muzzies aren't a problem.  Had this been a church, G and his ilk would be calling for the banning of Christianity.
> ...


NAZI!!!  NAZI!!! NAZI!!!NAZI!!!  NAZI!!! NAZI!!!NAZI!!!  NAZI!!! NAZI!!!NAZI!!!  NAZI!!! NAZI!!!NAZI!!!  NAZI!!! NAZI!!!NAZI!!!  NAZI!!! NAZI!!!


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...


Maybe we should raid a few Christian Identity churches to make sure.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> The pants shitters are terrified of widows and orphans.



Go stick your head back up your ass..... let the adults deal with this.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

Rustic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > French President Welcomes Refugees Despite Attack
> ...


Better testosterone there than here?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

NAZI!!!  NAZI!!! NAZI!!!NAZI!!!  NAZI!!! NAZI!!!NAZI!!!  NAZI!!! NAZI!!!

Keeping it real for G-Spot.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm sorry the French spoiled your fun and are still taking in refugees, pants shitters.  I know that's not something you wanted to hear.

You wanted them to curl up in the fetal position in the corner with you.

Too bad, so sad.  Who knew that surrender monkey Frenchies were tougher than you?

Well...I did.

Time to salt  your Freedom Fries with alligator tears.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> I'm sorry the French spoiled your fun and are still taking in refugees, pants shitters.  I know that's not something you wanted to hear.
> 
> You wanted them to curl up in the fetal position in the corner with you.
> 
> ...



NAZI!!!  NAZI!!! NAZI!!!NAZI!!!  NAZI!!! NAZI!!!NAZI!!!  NAZI!!! NAZI!!!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh sorry, shit & piss.  There ya go G... what's your last name, Chamberlain?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

G's a fucking coward who thinks if you just give in to your enemy they'll leave you alone.

“An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile, hoping it will eat him last.”


----------



## paulitician (Dec 11, 2015)

France's problems have only just begun. The damage is already done. This will only anger Muslims and create more radicals. France's problems began when it allowed its Left to dismantle its Immigration System. The same can be said for most of Western Europe. The only question for Americans now is, will they allow their Left to continue dismantling their Immigration System?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

paulitician said:


> France's problems have only just begun. The damage is already done. This will only anger Muslims and create more radicals. France's problems began when it allowed its Left to dismantle its Immigration System. The same can be said for most of Western Europe. The only question for Americans now is, will they allow their Left to continue dismantling their Immigration System?



People like G won't be happy until we're under Sharia....


----------



## Rustic (Dec 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


First and for most this country can not afford refugees, financially.


----------



## paulitician (Dec 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > France's problems have only just begun. The damage is already done. This will only anger Muslims and create more radicals. France's problems began when it allowed its Left to dismantle its Immigration System. The same can be said for most of Western Europe. The only question for Americans now is, will they allow their Left to continue dismantling their Immigration System?
> ...



Yeah, these are very dangerous times. There's no hope for France at this point. These kinds of moves will only end up creating more radicals there. The damage is already done. 

It all started with allowing their Left to destroy their Immigration System. And sadly, the American Left is doing the same thing. Hopefully it can be stopped. But it's gonna take bold brave leadership.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



We need to halt immigration until we get a handle on what is going on.... look at the pictures of the so-called refugees.... it's mostly young males.  Something is horribly wrong.  The pants shitters like G will just have to get over themselves.


----------



## paulitician (Dec 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Restore the law and secure our border. I'll only vote for candidates who propose doing that.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> G's a fucking coward who thinks if you just give in to your enemy they'll leave you alone.
> 
> “An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile, hoping it will eat him last.”


I'm so sorry you are too retarded to engage in anything more than drivel.  I hope they come up with a cure.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> We need to halt immigration until we get a handle on what is going on.... look at the pictures of the so-called refugees.... it's mostly young males.  Something is horribly wrong.  The pants shitters like G will just have to get over themselves.




Oh, look how cute you are, using my pants shitters expression.  Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.  Just another example of how brainless you are, incapable of coming up with an original thought.

All you do is parrot shit you are fed from your favorite ministry of propaganda, like that "mostly young males are coming" crock of shit.

Sometimes a family is only able to scratch up enough money to finance one family member's escape.  That family member then gets a job in the new country and sends back cash to finance the rest of the family's escape.  Those young males you are so frightened of have a better chance of getting employment, because we all know bigoted assholes like you jump at your own shadows and freak out at the mere sight of a woman wearing a burqa.  What chance does she have of getting a job all alone in a strange country?

God, you really do need to change your pants.  The stench is getting really bad.


----------



## paulitician (Dec 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > G's a fucking coward who thinks if you just give in to your enemy they'll leave you alone.
> ...



This won't save France. In fact, it's only gonna radicalize more Muslms there. The damage is already done. The Left already destroyed its Immigration System. The French People will just have to suffer and endure.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > We need to halt immigration until we get a handle on what is going on.... look at the pictures of the so-called refugees.... it's mostly young males.  Something is horribly wrong.  The pants shitters like G will just have to get over themselves.
> ...



Then get your nose outta my backside!!!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > G's a fucking coward who thinks if you just give in to your enemy they'll leave you alone.
> ...



What's retarded is to see the obvious but be too cowardly to acknowledge it in the name of PC.


----------



## Clementine (Dec 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> YO VERN
> 
> ARE AMERICAN  SOUTHERN BAPTISTS, METHODISTS, CATHOLICS AND MEMBER OF OTHER RELIGIONS  ALLOWED TO BEAR ARMS FOR A LAWFUL PURPOSE?
> 
> ...



I think the jihadist videos and weapons of war were the red flags.

Yes, there is a presumption of innocence, but in France, citizens aren't allowed to have the arsenal that the mosque was stockpiling.   Getting caught in possession of illegal items will get you in big trouble.  

In this country, Obama can kill citizens if he suspects them of terrorism.   No presumption of innocence there.    Cops are confiscating people's bank accounts and property just for suspicion of being a drug dealer.   No arrest, no charges and no trial.   Just doling out the punishment, which is taking away the person's money or property.   No presumption of innocence there.


----------



## Contumacious (Dec 11, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > YO VERN
> ...




AND WE SHOULD CELEBRATE TYRANNY AND THE DISPENSATION OF DUE PROCESS OF LAW REQUIREMENTS BECAUSE


----------



## paulitician (Dec 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



'Security.'


----------



## Contumacious (Dec 11, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...




HOW CAN THE VERY PEOPLE  WHO MAKES US INSECURED PROVIDE SECURITY?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## paulitician (Dec 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



I think some of our very wise Founding Fathers had something to say on the issue. Too bad so many Americans are fat and thoroughly dumbed-down. They'll do whatever the State tells em is for 'their own good.'


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> G's a fucking coward who thinks if you just give in to your enemy they'll leave you alone.
> 
> “An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile, hoping it will eat him last.”



ISIS doesn't bother the Chinese.  ISIS didn't bother the Russians until they started bombing ISIS.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 11, 2015)

Whose guns should the ATF confiscate in response to San B.?


----------



## Arizona Willie (Dec 11, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Do you speak English boy? The weapons stashes are in mosques, not Churches


======

Geesh this place has more dumbfucks that any other board I have ever been on.

A mosque is a Muslim church you dumbfuck.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



go right ahead


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> People like G won't be happy until we're under Sharia....



You poor bastard.  Uttering straw man fallacies like they're on sale.

It must suck to be you.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 11, 2015)

Arizona Willie said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Do you speak English boy? The weapons stashes are in mosques, not Churches
> ...



If you read the stories about this carefully, you find out the guns weren't actually in mosques.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 11, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



He was only trying to get in your face.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2015)

Arizona Willie said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Do you speak English boy? The weapons stashes are in mosques, not Churches
> ...



a mosque is a mosque


Contumacious said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > You are being redirected...
> ...



Robert  Spencer is a catholic person of Turkish background.    Catholics from Turkey lived under the filth of a ---as shariah shitholes go-----a relatively moderate versionof the stink of shariah shit.     His family legacy provides for him a good perspective of that which is the stink of islam


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 11, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...


 
You certainly won't.

Though the congregation are frequently armed.

Not in anticipation of blowing up schools, mind you, but in anticipation of being targeted by jihadists and anti-Christian nuts.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 11, 2015)

The way the pants shitters are curled up in the fetal position, you'd think it was their house that was attacked.

France was attacked.

Has France pissed themselves?  Nope.  They are still taking in refugees.  Hollande has more testosterone than Trump and all his worshippers put together.  






*These rubes. I just served them some shit from my pants and they ate it.





You want some Freedom Fries with that?
*


----------



## Contumacious (Dec 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



האםהממשלה לשמור על נשקבבנייני

משרדים אובמחסנים ?

אתה משדרות ציונות dumbfuck .


----------



## Rozman (Dec 11, 2015)

And yet the Obama regime is still telling us how good and lovable 
these Mooooslims are.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 11, 2015)

Arizona Willie said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Do you speak English boy? The weapons stashes are in mosques, not Churches
> ...


They found weapons in a Christian Church...you got a link? "dumbfuck"


----------



## Jroc (Dec 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...




No wonder Puerto Rico is bankrupt, too many lazy idiots like you there...Do you work? or just live off government subsidies?


----------



## Contumacious (Dec 11, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





HAVE I TOUCHED A NERVE?

PUERTORICANS NEVER ASKED TO BE PART OF THE US NOR TO BE AMERICANS CITIZENS. BUT IN 1898 WE WERE TO TOLD DEAL WITH IT.

IN 1935 THE US DECLARED BANKRUPTCY FOR THE FIRST TIME SO AMERICANS, YOU EXCLUDED OF COURSE, CAN NOT TAKE A HOLIER-THAN- THOU ATTITUDE.


.


----------



## Decus (Dec 11, 2015)

Some idiot keeps repeating that France is still taking in refugees. What the idiot should be saying is that the French GOVERNMENT is still allowing refugees into France. The French however are increasingly frustrated with the assholes running their government and are moving to elect a far right government. 

The French are fed-up and are increasingly voting far right. Sad but true.

.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...




They suck off the federal government and they are still bankrupt, so much so that thousands are moving to Florida. You can vote yourself independence if you like, but you wont do that either. How would you survive? with losers like you setting on your ass


----------



## Decus (Dec 11, 2015)

Decus said:


> Some idiot keeps repeating that France is still taking in refugees. What the idiot should be saying is that the French GOVERNMENT is still allowing refugees into France. The French however are increasingly frustrated with the assholes running their government and are moving to elect a far right government.
> 
> The French are fed-up and are increasingly voting far right. Sad but true.
> 
> .



A link:

_"“*It’s a feeling that we come across in many of our studies, both qualitative and quantitative,” said François Miquet-Marty, a sociologist and pollster for Viavoice*. “French people have lost respect for diplomas and brilliant careers, because they have the feeling that such trappings no longer mean that the person can bring political results.”"_
Le Pen's revolt against France's political class


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

g5000 said:


> The way the pants shitters are curled up in the fetal position, you'd think it was their house that was attacked.
> 
> France was attacked.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 11, 2015)

ee:


----------



## Contumacious (Dec 11, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...





I KNOW YOU ARE BITTER BECAUSE I HAVE INTELLECTUALLY KICKED YOUR ZIONUT ASS IN NUMEROUS OCCASIONS.

I DON'T RECALL CONGRESS STATING THAT THEY WOULD GRANT PR ITS INDEPENDENCE IF REQUESTED.

BUT , BE THAT AS IT MAY I WILL CONTINUE TO CRITICIZE ZIONISM AS A CONTINUING CRIMINAL ENTERPRISE. 

.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



probably true-----I do not remember anyone saying that  PR was on the verge of independence-----but I do recall way back ----when I was a kid----some discussion
about  PR  independence and the fact that the residents of  PR   did not WANT IT----it had something to do with welfare-----instant welfare on arrival.     I did not grow up with biases --------my parents were not into it----but I had neighbors who called a family down the street   "SPANISH"--------which to me meant they came from SPAIN--------I found out that they were from Puerto Rico so I asked my mom----
why do people say they are "SPANISH"  when they are really  "PUERTO RICAN"-----she said   "because some people think it is not nice to call a person "Puerto rican" -----I was mystified.     Your anti-Semitism comes from your catechism whore


----------



## Rustic (Dec 11, 2015)

Muhammad: The false prophet of Islam was a child molester


----------



## Dogtanian (Dec 17, 2015)

I am speaking as a vehement anti-Islamist when I say that in reality, terrorist attacks in Europe are extremely rare and the number of deaths so far has been quite minimal. Islamism is another matter, and I have no doubt that a great many violent crimes are being committed by Muslims under the auspices of Islamic doctrine. But take a quick look at this website for the British "Legion Martial Arts Club". Legion Martial Arts Club

If this were a Muslim or Arabic group you'd think _"holy shxt, those men are jihadists and terrorists in training"_, but they're not Arabs and they're not Muslims. They're white, and the Legion Martial Arts Club if you read any of the information they present is clearly a white supremacist group with a Fascist ideology. So don't forget, not all the loons and thugs in Europe are Muslims.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 17, 2015)

Dogtanian said:


> I am speaking as a vehement anti-Islamist when I say that in reality, terrorist attacks in Europe are extremely rare and the number of deaths so far has been quite minimal. Islamism is another matter, and I have no doubt that a great many violent crimes are being committed by Muslims under the auspices of Islamic doctrine. But take a quick look at this website for the British "Legion Martial Arts Club". Legion Martial Arts Club
> 
> If this were a Muslim or Arabic group you'd think _"holy shxt, those men are jihadists and terrorists in training"_, but they're not Arabs and they're not Muslims. They're white, and the Legion Martial Arts Club if you read any of the information they present is clearly a white supremacist group with a Fascist ideology. So don't forget, not all the loons and thugs in Europe are Muslims.



are you trying to make a point?     If so what is it?      I have never encountered
anyone in the world who claimed that   "all loons and thugs in Europe are Muslims"


----------



## indiajo (Dec 25, 2015)

Dogtanian said:


> If this were a Muslim or Arabic group you'd think _"holy shxt, those men are jihadists and terrorists in training"_, but they're not Arabs and they're not Muslims. They're white,....


And then what? It's a white country.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2015)

indiajo said:


> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> > If this were a Muslim or Arabic group you'd think _"holy shxt, those men are jihadists and terrorists in training"_, but they're not Arabs and they're not Muslims. They're white,....
> ...



Arabs is white------ie  CAUCASION--in general.       France is a 'white' country?   
as in   KU KLUX KLAN  white?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 26, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...








 Look we have another Nazi that thinks using the term zionut will not get them seen as a RACIST. We have one on the IP board that brags about kicking ass as well, right after he has been shown to be a complete moron. Why do you RACIST NAZI SCUM invent new words all the time instead of using such words as Jew for the Jews, or would that show your real RACISM and NAZI agenda


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2015)

Dogtanian said:


> I am speaking as a vehement anti-Islamist when I say that in reality, terrorist attacks in Europe are extremely rare and the number of deaths so far has been quite minimal. Islamism is another matter, and I have no doubt that a great many violent crimes are being committed by Muslims under the auspices of Islamic doctrine. But take a quick look at this website for the British "Legion Martial Arts Club". Legion Martial Arts Club
> 
> If this were a Muslim or Arabic group you'd think _"holy shxt, those men are jihadists and terrorists in training"_, but they're not Arabs and they're not Muslims. They're white, and the Legion Martial Arts Club if you read any of the information they present is clearly a white supremacist group with a Fascist ideology. So don't forget, not all the loons and thugs in Europe are Muslims.



I never came across any person who expressed the idea   "all the loons and thugs in
Europe are muslims."


----------



## Dogtanian (Dec 26, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> > Dogtanian said:
> ...



Well, as far as the BNP and the Legion Martial Arts Club is concerned, they're the wrong kind of white. The Legion Martial Arts Club has no room for blacks, Asians, Arabs, people of mixed-race, Jews, Hindus, Sikhs, Buddhists, gays or lesbians, Pakistanis, Chinese people, Africans, Indians, Wiccans or Smurfs. They're basically Neo-Nazis by another name.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2015)

Dogtanian said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > indiajo said:
> ...



yes----thanks-----Nazi is, indeed----an anglosaxon, norman, Germanic thing over the past  1000+ years.   ------fear not -----most have overcome it-----it is no longer INCORPORTATED into the Christian religion.      Nazism,  however,  remains part
and parcel of islam     (sorry folks-----but it is true)


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 26, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...








 And anyone that looks at the koran and its teachings, then looks at the pact of Umar and the dhimmi laws will see the same things that the German Nazi's pushed in the 1930's and 1940's. Right down to the segregation, banning of mixed marriages and distinctive clothing that set aside the Jews and the Slavs


----------



## indiajo (Dec 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> And anyone that looks at the koran and its teachings, then looks at the pact of Umar and the dhimmi laws will see the same things that the German Nazi's pushed in the 1930's and 1940's. Right down to the segregation, banning of mixed marriages and distinctive clothing that set aside the Jews and the Slavs



Godwin's law.
Before you start talking about Nazis, get some education.


----------



## indiajo (Dec 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> yes----thanks-----Nazi is, indeed----an anglosaxon, norman, Germanic thing over the past  1000+ years.   ------fear not -----most have overcome it-----it is no longer INCORPORTATED into the Christian religion.      Nazism,  however,  remains part
> and parcel of islam     (sorry folks-----but it is true)



What a bullshit.
1. Question: are US americant tought that in school? Fire your teachers.
2. The abbreviation "Nazi" should be prohibited. It leads to such idiotic thinking.
It is called National Socialism. It has no history. Not even a kind of ideology like Communism. It started in the 1920s, if you want to know the reasons google "Hitler", study for a few months, then we can start talking.
3. The usage of nordic symbolism is absolutely no indication that the NS has any roots in ancient traditions. They just used them to built a patchwork ideology.
Why? Because the were in urgend need of a strong symbolism somehow related to the German people.
4. Muslims have absolutely no idea what NS is about. The are only in favor of ot, because the NS tried to annihilate the Jews. Out of complete different reasons as Islam, where this is a god given instruction since 1400 years.
5. It is correct that the NS used Muslims during WWII as "allies". The only and simple reason is, the regime anticipated the way ragheads could be used as cannonfodder, because it was so easy to make fanatic lunatics of them just by the instructions of their mullahs.
Do not make the mistake to think, the NS regime could have acknowledged this scum from the Balkan or North Africa as partners. They were, so to speak, disposable.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2015)

indiajo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > yes----thanks-----Nazi is, indeed----an anglosaxon, norman, Germanic thing over the past  1000+ years.   ------fear not -----most have overcome it-----it is no longer INCORPORTATED into the Christian religion.      Nazism,  however,  remains part
> ...



I did not learn history in school.     My entire formal  education is USA PUBLIC SCHOOL SYSTEM---even my post graduate education is  STATE SCHOOL-----History by armchair british historians----best ignored.    SEE?    I told you my background------USA---USA PUBLIC SCHOOL.    Since you decided to deride mine------you should have the decency to divulge your own.     I like to know where people were educated -----it helps in understanding their  POV.       BTW---I am a jewess with absolutely NO parochial education whatsoever.----ie   sorta nominal ethnic
jew.     I do not believe that  ADOLF had any particular long range plans for North
African arabs.    He probably left that problem to his ally ITALY


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2015)

for the record-----I use the world  NAZI to describe the issue of  nationalism as it was
practiced by the ROMAN EMPIRE-------from pre-Christian times------in fact it has its
roots in ----GREEK ETHOS-----but developed to  MACABRE by rome------the 
HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE is its spawn


----------



## Dogtanian (Dec 27, 2015)

indiajo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And anyone that looks at the koran and its teachings, then looks at the pact of Umar and the dhimmi laws will see the same things that the German Nazi's pushed in the 1930's and 1940's. Right down to the segregation, banning of mixed marriages and distinctive clothing that set aside the Jews and the Slavs
> ...



Calling "Godwin's Law" when something actually is legitimately analogous to Nazism or Fascism is a cheap attempt to discredit a valid point. And it is worth noting that Hitler was quite a fan of Islamic methods of warfare and social control, so it may not be a coincidence that he used the same methods of segregation and vilification.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2015)

indiajo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And anyone that looks at the koran and its teachings, then looks at the pact of Umar and the dhimmi laws will see the same things that the German Nazi's pushed in the 1930's and 1940's. Right down to the segregation, banning of mixed marriages and distinctive clothing that set aside the Jews and the Slavs
> ...






I have and I know a Nazi when I smell one, and those muslims sure smell like Nazi's


 As for Godwins law a made up thing to catch out those very people that implement it. In other words it does not exist outside of your imaginary world and has no founding in reality.


----------



## indiajo (Dec 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I did not learn history in school.     My entire formal  education is USA PUBLIC SCHOOL SYSTEM---even my post graduate education is  STATE SCHOOL-----History by armchair british historians----best ignored.    SEE?    I told you my background------USA---USA PUBLIC SCHOOL.    Since you decided to deride mine------you should have the decency to divulge your own.     I like to know where people were educated -----it helps in understanding their  POV.       BTW---I am a jewess with absolutely NO parochial education whatsoever.----ie   sorta nominal ethnic
> jew.     I do not believe that  ADOLF had any particular long range plans for North
> African arabs.    He probably left that problem to his ally ITALY



Well, this is not comparable, but if you insist:
German Gymnasium, Technical University with engineering diploma.
Long ago, but grew up here and I live here.
So, besides the unavoidable remark that I am not a Neonazi, no, Adolf hat no long range plans for North Africa. The Wehrmacht was there for two reasons:
1. The Italians hat screwed up dramatically. Same in Greece, but that is another book.
2. The British had a stronghold in Egypt, and there was OIL.

Actually the whole Balkan and North Africa campaigns were not even planned or accounted for in the NS strategy. This were just reactions to incidents no one had anticipated. Moreover, they took vast ressources from the real goal, the Soviet Union.

The moslems were utilities, nothing else. Don't think, Hitler and his fellows had any respect for them.
If they hail Adolf today, it shows only what idiots they still are.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




Interestingly enough----now that we are engaged in the  RIGHT TO BE ARMED
debate-------a very very very   important stipulation  of LAWS OF DHIMMIA-----DHIMMIS CANNOT BE ARMED------NOT ARMED AT ALL-----NOT SO MUCH AS
A DAGGER----EVEN IN PLACES IN WHICH WILD ANIMALS ROAM.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 27, 2015)

indiajo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > yes----thanks-----Nazi is, indeed----an anglosaxon, norman, Germanic thing over the past  1000+ years.   ------fear not -----most have overcome it-----it is no longer INCORPORTATED into the Christian religion.      Nazism,  however,  remains part
> ...






 Then you should educate yourself a little better as it is an abbreviation of the GERMAN NATIONAL SOCIALIST WORKERS PARTY  an offshoot of Marxism and islam

 They also used the Pact of Umar and the Islamic koran as their treatise on which to base their version of Nazism

 Fact the muslims invented Nazism, or more precisely they invented the third reich version of Nazism. They don't have a god given instruction either they have a mental deficient instruction to "KILL THE JEWS" because they refused to worship him as the messiah.

So much so that they used them as prison guards to mass murder the untermensch, and look no further than how Hitler wooed the Grand Mufti to get more troops on his side,


----------



## indiajo (Dec 27, 2015)

Dogtanian said:


> Calling "Godwin's Law" when something actually is legitimately analogous to Nazism or Fascism is a cheap attempt to discredit a valid point. And it is worth noting that Hitler was quite a fan of Islamic methods of warfare and social control, so it may not be a coincidence that he used the same methods of segregation and vilification.



That's just gibberish.
Actually it is kind of "Frankfurt school", to put new meanings to certain terms to twist them as required.
Nazism was not exisiting. As stated, it is called National Socialism. and this has certain reasons.
Fascism has absolutely NOTHING to do with that. And was in a pure form only existing in Spain.
The Duce in Italy made a quite bad copy of it. The term derives from "fascio", that means "bundle", and describes the unification of  political and economical power, preferrably under a dictatorship.
Don't the fuck always use this terms for anything you dislike. Childish behaviour.
And don't believe what Journalists are fudging about Hitler. They have no idea who he was or what really happened. Worse, they are not interested in it. they just want to get paid for articles.

Hitler NEVER was a fan of Islam. Ah, well, you saw a picture on the internet of him with the Imam of Jerusalem? He was not as dumb as some Internet users today.  He used this fanatics, because he used everything he could get against the Brits and Jews.
I think you did not fully understand what the supremacy of the nordic race meant in this regard.


----------



## indiajo (Dec 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> I have and I know a Nazi when I smell one, and those muslims sure smell like Nazi's



This is how I know US Americans.
Not the slightest idea about anything outside their borders. But hey, let's bomb it first and then we smell.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2015)

indiajo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > I have and I know a Nazi when I smell one, and those muslims sure smell like Nazi's
> ...



really?    americans BOMB FIRST AND ASK QUESTIONS LATER------is that what
you were taught in school?


----------

